# Jailtime for steroids



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm curious how much time you can expect if you are caught buying/possessing say an 8 week cycle of a steroid, say test....
One of my parent's friends who owned a supplement store got busted for dealing steroids, in Worcester, MA, and he's in jail for years...

How much would a person get in jail if caught with enough steroids for an 8-week cycle?


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> I'm curious how much time you can expect if you are caught buying/possessing say an 8 week cycle of a steroid, say test....
> One of my parent's friends who owned a supplement store got busted for dealing steroids, in Worcester, MA, and he's in jail for years...
> 
> How much would a person get in jail if caught with enough steroids for an 8-week cycle?


Possesion of 2 or 3 bottles of steroids would get you a fine or maybe probation at worst.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah thats the difference between possesion & distribution of a controlled substance...

You could get busted for having Vicodon without a script also -


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

word.... yeah this guy got about 30 years..... some asshole went to the cops on his ass and had enough evidence to prove years of steroid sales..... then he was so pissed he got busted he threatened to kill the guy..... tacked on a few more years

i dont plan on doing any steroids any time soon, but when i turn 21 im thinking about giving it a go..... i got about a year to decide.... just sounds like so much fun

my records CLEAN so im kinda paranoid on keeping it that way.... not even a speeding ticket..... and I love my car which loves speed

again out of curiosity, how much would the fine be? would it be obscenely high, like a grand?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 12, 2005)

The punishment would be enough to make you wish you never did steroids.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

really?
would they rape my ass and force me eat a low carb diet every day?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## redspy (Dec 12, 2005)

Make light of it if you like, but Pirate's absolutely right.  Even if you get away with a fine and probation you'll still have a criminal conviction, not good if you want a decent job.  Lawyers fees will also mount up quickly.  Even simple things like flying will be a major hassle as you'll be constantly searched and delayed.

If you don't read Rick Collins book 'Legal Muscle' you might someday regret it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The punishment would be enough to make you wish you never did steroids.



Do you know if it goes on your record as a felony or a misdemeanor?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 12, 2005)

Really that's questioned can't be answered as everyone is spectulating. Different judges may hand down different sentences. Also depending on what kind a record a person has. Who knows.


----------



## brogers (Dec 12, 2005)

Pretty sure it's a felony, on the same level as heroin (Both SCHEDULE III).

That said, I think sometimes you can plead down to lesser charges, or perhaps do a pretrial intervention program (Community service and charges get dropped).

Either way, regardless of of the outcome, being in legal trouble is not much fun, just be smart and you shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 12, 2005)

Heroin is definitely a schedule I narcotic....schedule III involves perscription drugs.


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Pretty sure it's a felony, on the same level as heroin (Both SCHEDULE III).
> 
> That said, I think sometimes you can plead down to lesser charges, or perhaps do a pretrial intervention program (Community service and charges get dropped).
> 
> Either way, regardless of of the outcome, being in legal trouble is not much fun, just be smart and you shouldn't have to worry about it.


Heroin is schedule 1
http://www.cnsm.csulb.edu/services/safety/druglist.htm

steroids are schedule lll

http://wellness.dixie.edu/schedule.htm








Utah law
http://wellness.dixie.edu/penalties.htm


----------



## brogers (Dec 12, 2005)

well I'm a moron


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> well I'm a moron


Not really, they were talking about raising steroids to level l at one time, I don't know what stopped them but I wouldn't doubt if they become level ll or l in the next few years.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah because they're the number one killer in America.  Way more than Alcohol, Cigarettes, and Crack Cocaine


----------



## brogers (Dec 12, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Yeah because they're the number one killer in America. Way more than Alcohol, Cigarettes, and Crack Cocaine


 
Illegal because it makes a good platform for politicians.  Target a minority group that the majority doesn't understand or like, and attack it=good way to win in politics


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 12, 2005)

The variation of laws and actual punishments vary considerably between states. In most states, getting caught with a small amount will lead to probation, fines, lawyer fees, etc. if it is your first offense. More often than not, you can take a misdomeanor plea.

_Legal Muscle_ lists every states' laws and give lots of good advice about not getting caught and minimizing the damage if you do.


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.teamlegalmuscle.com/


----------



## JACKED (Dec 13, 2005)

It depends if it is a Federal Charge or a state Charge. It would also depend if That respective state Honors a "Sentencing Guideline" or if your sentence is handed to by a Judge. The Federal system Sentences its Crimes Based on THE FEDERAL SENTENCING GUIDELINE MANUL which is dictaed by the Federal Sentencing guideline commission which is updated yearly. It is also not in black in white when sentenced under the FSGA as you may have what's known as "Sentence Enhancements", "Sentence Reductions", and "Relevant Conduct" which all means that another party oversees the "discovery" after being found guilty and makes a separate assessment after combing through your case and Makes recommendations to the court (which they almost ALWAYS go with) as to how many Enhancements you are due according to relevant conduct. This is called a Pre-Sentence Investigation or PSI as it is known in the Federal system. Most states now adopt this type of sentence which takes away any "wiggle room" a judge may have if He thinks in his heart a few amps is a bullshit crime... Please see:

http://www.ussc.gov/2005guid/3d1_4.htm

http://www.ussc.gov/2005guid/3e1_1.htm

http://www.steroidlaw.com/article_full.asp_id=4


----------



## Lomac (Dec 13, 2005)

The fines for Utah (up to 6 months jailtime and/or 1000$ fine) is EXACTLYwhat I got threatned with when I got caught with some alcohol in my backpack. 
I ended up getting 500$ fine is all. No probation, no comunity service. I only say this because I seriously doubt that (in Utah) they would lay down the heaviest possible penalty(ies) for possesion of AAS. In my experience with the courts (which is unfortunatly a lot) they're only interested in getting a few hundred dollars and sending you on your way, they don't want you in jail b/c that is _expensive_ so I'd expect that they'd just fine your ass and send you on your way.
      of course, I can only speak of SLC, Utah courts. I don't know about any other states.
Does anyone here know anyone who has been caught with a personal supply of AAS?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Dec 14, 2005)

Never have but have had some run ins with the law and that's normally the case.  Fines, probation, jailtime if you do the samething again.


----------

